# Please help baby in pain



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

My son is almost 7wks old and all he has done from day 1 is cry. He is on aptimal 5/6oz

He was going the full 4 hours but i have been told he has colic and I'm giving him colife from boots as all the other stuff just never worked for very long. 

I'm not sure if this is helping yet i put him on it on Saturday. 

Well when i put the bottle in his mouth he will now only take 2/3oz and start to cry as though the bottle is hurting him? or as though he is in pain. He was like this before i started the new colic stuff.

He is having lots of dirty Nappy's but only when he passes wind he hasn't filled it full for a while now.

I'm going out my mind he has been up crying since 4am today with only short cat naps.

I'm going to my clinic tomorrow but was wondering if you could help me tonight please

Thank you

Kelli


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kelli

Im so sorry but I have only just picked this post up.

How are you and your ds?

Let me know how you get on a clinic

Jxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi last night i googeld my sons symptoms and it came up with reflux and lactose intolerance.

I took him to see my GP today cos he had every thing listed on the site.

My GP told me its normal for a 7week old baby to cry 22 hours a day  

and just dismissed what i was telling him. In the end i walked out and asked to see some 1 else. We were very lucky that another GP offered to see us.

He said my son might have silent reflux and gave me baby gaviscon.


If that doesn't help him i have to take him back and he will swap his milk to soya milk in case he is lactose intolerant.

I wasn't giving up today i had to get some 1 to listen to me.

I couldn't see my little boy in pain any longer.

Thanks for your reply
 

I hope this new stuff works    


Kelli


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Kelli

Well done for this  

Gaviscon worked for my dd..fingers crossed it works

Make sure you give his milk warm...too cold and it really thickens up making it impossible to get through the holes on the teat.

If you are still having problems with the milk getting through the teat you may have to try a bigger whole (you can use a sterile needle and make the hole on the teats you are using just slightly bigger)

Let me know how things go hun

Jxxxx


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Thank you i will do  

Fingers crossed       

I just wish i could be in pain for him    

Kelli


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

just a quick 

Gaviscon is working well  

Put him on sma wysoy yesterday he was fed at 7 in bed by 7.45 and slept till 4.30  i had to wake him up at 8 so i could get caithlan to school.

Ive waited 8 weeks for a day like today. He layed on his mat cooing at me (Ive never herd coo's just screaming) and smiling at me all day. I got bot all done  

Hope it lasts    

Every 1 has commented on how relaxed and content he looks  

Well must dash got motherly duties calling me

Kelli


----------

